# Have You Seen This Band Cutter ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks pretty easy and fast. I just bought one and will be able to use it when ever my bands arrive, I hope the bands arrive before I pass away ... It is taking forever !

wll

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-1pcs-auxiliary-Cutting-flat-rubber-band-universal-ruler-Catapult-Accessories-Outdoors-Slingshot-New-hunting-tools/32846664635.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.LXGpoM


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

If it keeps a good tolerance this looks pretty cool 
Please keep us posted to how it fairs
That's if your still with us of course⚰????


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone know if this available any place other than aliexpress?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> If it keeps a good tolerance this looks pretty cool
> Please keep us posted to how it fairs
> That's if your still with us of course⚰


Lol, Lol, Lol.

wll


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

That is a clever little device. Subbed to this thread, so please do keep us posted.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Aliexpress said order was shipped but I can't find it on their web site ..... always a pain in the neck with them .

wll


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

I caved and bought one. Race you to see whose gets here first? 

Ah the Chinese shipping lottery. Imports straight from Youlongdong. :yeahright: :rofl:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine is on the way, Still have not received my Precise bands from dankung, but received my Green and Blueberry Rolyan bands.

wll


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I ordered one too. Placed my order on 3/9... From experience Aliexpress can take anything from 2 weeks to 2 months, usually 1 month... sigh...


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I ordered one after seeing it on YouTube.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Still waiting for mine .. I think they are making the plastic ... come on and get with the program. I used to get stuff from china very quickly, but the last year shipping times have really slowed down !!!

wll


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I have it and it's pretty good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> If it keeps a good tolerance this looks pretty cool
> Please keep us posted to how it fairs
> That's if your still with us of course⚰


Not sure why, but my order still has not arrived .. I think the Chinese are trying to invent a new type of plastic. Been writing them, if they don't send in a week or so I will have to cancel.

wll


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

My band cutting ruler arrived today.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Mine arrived today too. Still need to experiment a bit before I have an opinion, but my first two reactions were "boy is this cheaply made" and "thank goodness they included spare hardware.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Mine arrived about a week ago and I have used it a few times...

It was a lot more compact than I had expected and I like that cos its easy to dump into a box of kit. I also appreciate the couple of spare screws in case you over-loosen and lose the original pieces. It is not a premium product. It does feel kinda cheap but I think the tolerances are okay - the item is fit for purpose and performs just fine.

I also liked it once set-up. It is a breeze to cut flat-bands. I did have a bit of trouble setting it up initially because it is somewhat fiddly. While I try to screw down one end, the other end frustratingly moves. I eventually resorted to using two lines drawn on a piece of paper as set-up guides so I could align the ruler perfectly. I just align and hold everything down against the table while I tighten the screws. This method solved the problem and worked best for me as the marked ruler is too much of a challenge to read for my long sighted eyes (it's small and not very legible).

I also picked off the label as suggested by Asa Wilson in his video. It does make more sense to be able to flip the ruler when you need to and have it lie flat. The label protrudes slightly and gets in the way. It's an easy fix that is highly recommended. The sticker comes off without residue.

I would also note that I struggled initially with the first cuts because I made the mistake of using a smaller 45 mm rotary cutter. The parts of the cutter just gets in the way as the ruler has a high lip. I had to tilt the small cutter along the ruler to make the cut and that caused me to mess-up. No problems though once I swapped for a larger 60 mm rotary cutter. With the larger cutter, I got perfect straight and square cuts. Anyway, maybe I am just clutzy YMMV. BTW I am using OLFA cutters and other brands of cutters may not have parts that get in the way.

This ruler is a good device to have in the tool box. It also works very well for cutting straights. I used it to cut tying strips with some bits and pieces of left over rubber and I managed to get perfectly straight and fine strips with this ruler.

No regrets buying it. Just hated the one month wait to get it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine has still not arrived ...... very poor shipping experience I have ordered six other items from Aliexpress and received all in about 3 weeks .... this is just ridiculous !!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My second one I ordered is due at my mailbox on Monday ;- ) The first one ordered in early March will self cancel May 8th

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

wll said:


> My second one I ordered is due at my mailbox on Monday ;- ) The first one ordered in early March will self cancel May 8th
> 
> wll


Dang, wll!

You're going to have to cut a bunch of bands to save enough time to make up the whole month of April!

I know you can do it, buddy!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

KawKan said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > My second one I ordered is due at my mailbox on Monday ;- ) The first one ordered in early March will self cancel May 8th
> ...


As long as I don't get the flu again and another stay in the hospital, I'll be fine ..... LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

If anyone hasn't bought these yet, or someone is researching these and comes across this thread, I just want to add my ~ 1 month of experience with it.

I really freaking love this tool. It really makes it so easy. I would definitely recommend one. The tool to change angle is a little annoying, but I can also see why knobs would get in the way. All in all slick, easy, fantastic. Would recommend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I hope you stay well


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

It would be good to revisit this thread in 3 or 4 months and see what every body that bought one is saying then. After enough time to really getting used to making bands with it and see if it holds up.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, came in today it is on my desk, I may be in tomorrow to see it...very nice. E-packet from China delivered withing two weeks ..... very nice. still waiting on the other order, but I'm sure Aliexpress will cancel it.

wll


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

wll said:


> Aliexpress said order was shipped but I can't find it on their web site ..... always a pain in the neck with them .
> 
> wll


I hope it arrives at all. I quit using aliexpress after the 1st four items I ordered shipped, but never arrived. It is sad because they carried some unique items I wanted.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

urbanshooter said:


> I would also note that I struggled initially with the first cuts because I made the mistake of using a smaller 45 mm rotary cutter. The parts of the cutter just gets in the way as the ruler has a high lip. I had to tilt the small cutter along the ruler to make the cut and that caused me to mess-up. No problems though once I swapped for a larger 60 mm rotary cutter. With the larger cutter, I got perfect straight and square cuts. Anyway, maybe I am just clutzy YMMV. BTW I am using OLFA cutters and other brands of cutters may not have parts that get in the way.


I ran into this problem as well. It was kind of annoying that I couldn't use my 45mm cutter if I held the blade straight. I went back to my metal rulers and haven't used the Ali cutter since. I may revisit if I purchase a larger rotary cutter.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

After watching a Bill Hays video on how he uses a paper cutter to cut his bands I found a simple rotary paper cutter. It has a layout board with inch and metric markings with a guide to line up the band material and an attached sliding rotary cutter. Really neat little band cutting tool. I cut three sets of bands this morning and it gives a nice clean cut. I don't think it could be used to cut tapered bands since it is all about cutting a straight line.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have one and I LOVE it. This makes cutting bands sooooo much easier.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm in the club of happy owners ☺ Ye, it is a bit fiddly, but once set up, you can basically cut countless strips in a short time! I like it


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/GM-BW-Slingshot-Replacement-Competition/dp/B07DV8KG5Z/ref=sr_1_5?m=A3PD839X8HCY1S&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1540931182&sr=1-5&dpID=41id97X4BwL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&th=1

Available at amazon now.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Is wll still around? I haven't seen him post in quite some time and I used to enjoy his posts.


----------

